# Aion - Testaccount?



## DiemoX (26. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Aion-Fans!

Ich bin wie viele andere WoW Spieler unentschlossen, ob ich Aion kaufen soll oder ob ich in der bekannten aber langsam langweiligen Welt von WoW bleiben soll.

Daher meine Frage: Wird es bald eine Möglichkeit geben, Aion kostenlos anzutesten wie Zb den Testaccount von WoW? Und nein ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach einem Beta usw Key. 

Falls es diesen Thread schon gegeben hat, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Mfg


----------



## Misuma (26. August 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion-Fans!
> 
> Ich bin wie viele andere WoW Spieler unentschlossen, ob ich Aion kaufen soll oder ob ich in der bekannten aber langsam langweiligen Welt von WoW bleiben soll.
> 
> ...




ähm diese woche wird verkündet wann die open beta startet....  Also verstehe ich dein anliegen nicht.... da kannste ja testen...!

(open beta ) <<<<  Jeder kanns spielen


----------



## Achilius (26. August 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> ähm diese woche wird verkündet wann die open beta startet....  Also verstehe ich dein anliegen nicht.... da kannste ja testen...!
> 
> (open beta ) <<<<  Jeder kanns spielen




Es kann nur der spielen, der einen key für die beta hat!

"Du solltest entweder Retail- oder PreOrder key haben, dann kannst teilnehmen." zitat von amboss aus twitter


----------



## Bexx13 (26. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, brauch man für die Open Beta trotzdem einen Key (gewonnen oder Vorbesteller). Ich weiß, unter Open Beta verstehen gutmütig geschätzt 95% der User (inkl. mir) etwas anderes... 
Ich denke aber mal, dass zur OB wieder ein Haufen Keys verlost/vergeben werden. Also Augen und Ohren aufhalten, Key abstauben und antesten! (oder für ein paar Euros einen Preorder Key kaufen, im MM o.ä.)
Eine Testversion wird es wohl in der Form erstmal nicht geben. Meistens gibt es sowas erst immer ein paar Monate nach Release.

Wenn dir aber WoW so langsam langweilig wird und dich die Ankündigung von Cataclysm auch nicht vom Hocker reisst, dann könnte Aion eine sehr sehr gute Wahl für dich sein!

Bexx

edit: Achilius war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willkommen auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (26. August 2009)

also normal ist eine open beta für jeden da... dafür braucht man keinen key. man muss sich nur anmelden mehr nicht.


is mir ja im grunde eh egal da ich nen key schon lange hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (26. August 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> Es kann nur der spielen, der einen key für die beta hat!
> 
> "Du solltest entweder Retail- oder PreOrder key haben, dann kannst teilnehmen." zitat von amboss aus twitter



Damit ist hier denke ich alles geklärt.


----------



## DiemoX (26. August 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Anworten.

Habe trotzdem noch eine Frage bezüglich der Open beta. Habe gerade mal Google durchkämmt und ich finde allerdings nur Beiträge die es beihalten, dass die beta noch nicht öffentlich bzw begrenzt sei usw. 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir einen Link geben könntet, sonst verzweifel ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilius (26. August 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Anworten.
> 
> Habe trotzdem noch eine Frage bezüglich der Open beta. Habe gerade mal Google durchkämmt und ich finde allerdings nur Beiträge die es beihalten, dass die beta noch nicht öffentlich bzw begrenzt sei usw.
> 
> ...




http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/statuses/3548009613         hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## Tzasaar (25. September 2009)

Gibt es zurzeit noch Testaccounts?? ich habe leider nichts gefunden.


Sollte es allerdings keinen Testaccount geben werde ich mir das Spiel wohl oder über zulegen und hoffen das es so gut ist wie man hört/liest.


----------



## battschack (25. September 2009)

Tzasaar schrieb:


> Gibt es zurzeit noch Testaccounts?? ich habe leider nichts gefunden.
> 
> 
> Sollte es allerdings keinen Testaccount geben werde ich mir das Spiel wohl oder über zulegen und hoffen das es so gut ist wie man hört/liest.




Hat noch nie testaccounts gegeben später wirds sie kommen denke ich da kannst aber noch paar monate warten.

Open beta hat es gegeben wo jeder spielen konnte mit key wo easy zu bekommen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein tipp ist kaufs dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draaken10 (8. Oktober 2009)

Kauf es dir wurde mir bei Diversen anderen Spielen auch gesagt. Nachdem ich da aber mehr als einmal auf die Nase gefallen bin werde ich wohl warten bis es einen Test Acc gibt.


----------



## AemJaY (8. Oktober 2009)

bitte closen. alte threads müssen ned wieder ausgegraben werden.


----------



## knusperzwieback (8. Oktober 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> bitte closen. alte threads müssen ned wieder ausgegraben werden.



Sagt wer? Ist ja nicht so als ob der Thread schon 3 Jahre alt wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crony (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde das jetzt grad immo sehr gut, hab am anfang des Sommers WoW-Acc vk,weil ich echt kb mehr drauf hatte und War gekauft. Nur strömen alle Leute aus War in eine Welt wo man Flügel bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und eine ORVR Welt mit wenigen Spielern ist ja fast wie GW.....habe das immer gehasst mit diesem solo-tunnel-gerenne..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher würde es mich auch interessieren,wann es einen 10 Tage Test-Acc geben wird, wenn einer genauere Angaben hat, kann er/sie es gerne mitteilen.
Bis dahin hf beim gamen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (11. Oktober 2009)

gibt noch keine Infos dazu!


----------



## skywalker031 (21. Oktober 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> gibt noch keine Infos dazu!



Wo könnte man ggf. dazu Infos bekommen? Auf der Aion Seite selber siehts eher dünn aus
mit solchen Infos. Auch ich zähle zu denen die nicht alles neue sofort kaufen um dann feststellen
zu müssen, dass das gekaufte nicht das ist, was man wollte oder was einem gefällt.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Kopernium (21. Oktober 2009)

Schreib doch Amboss im Twitter mal und frag ihn..Eigentlich Antwortet er schnell und zuverlässig:

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss


----------



## Draft (21. Oktober 2009)

skywalker031 schrieb:


> Wo könnte man ggf. dazu Infos bekommen? Auf der Aion Seite selber siehts eher dünn aus
> mit solchen Infos. Auch ich zähle zu denen die nicht alles neue sofort kaufen um dann feststellen
> zu müssen, dass das gekaufte nicht das ist, was man wollte oder was einem gefällt.
> 
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.



Genau hier auf Buffed ist die neueste News ein Interview mit dem Aion Community Manager, wo auch gesagt wird, man arbeite im Moment an einer Testversion.


----------



## magnitude (22. Oktober 2009)

Finde ich keine gute Idee mit den Testaccounts, außer die haben auch sämtliche Beschränkungen oder es wird ein extra Server dafür eingerichtet.
Die Goldseller und Botter sind bereits jetzt schon ein großes Problem, und Testaccounts würden das nur noch fördern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

